# Need Gift Ideas!



## jessiej78 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok- wasn't sure whether to put this in the advice section or here..but I am embarrasingly bad at gift giving. I am needing ideas for what to get my boyfriend- we've only been dating bout a month, but I am REALLY into him...

I am nervous because I dont want to go too cheap OR too expensive and I want it to be really special too. Any ideas? Thanks a bunch girls and guys!!!


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't have a lot of experience with this either, but here goes.




Since it has only been a month I would say don't get TOO much because you don't want to scare him off. But since you really dig him, maybe something personal, like a little handmade coupon book for certain things--homecooked meal, massage, etc.

To me it's a fine line--you want to show them that you like them, but too MUCH and then they freak out.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Feb 9, 2010)

Cologne is always the easiest safest bet, IMHO. You could also just get a really thoughtful card or flowers. You could get a gift card. Can you tell I love shopping?


----------



## Lucy (Feb 9, 2010)

UNDERWEAR. that's all i got for my bf last year. he said he didn't want to do gifts, so we went out for dinner, split the bill totally in half, went back to mine. i made him wait downstairs while i lit candles and undressed, and then he came up to find me lying on the bed haha. it was a great gift, he really liked it



we'd only been together a few months too.


----------



## Karren (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the underwear idea, Lucy!! Something cute and pink maybe?



.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 10, 2010)

Oooooh, Lucy!!!!!!

That's an awesome idea. At first I was like "Hanes?" But that's goood!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 10, 2010)

you could always just offer to make dinner for him.

Men love food, and they love it even more if they dont have to make it.

If you want to go the more traditionaly route something like underwear, or just a simple card.


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the underwear idea, Lucy!! Something cute and pink maybe?



. LMAO Karren!!!!


----------



## patrica (Feb 24, 2010)

You could buy him CD/DVD's for songs or bands that he's really into or else simple accessories like iTune cards and customized iPod cases. Whatever you do, keep your gift simple and don't spend too much. A couple of months of dating is not long enough for an extravagant gift to be appropriate, and it could just freak him out.


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 24, 2010)

does he play golf? pro lessons he can take when the weather gets nice. i got my husband pro lessons and he loved it.

is he athletic and techy? a nike+ band- you tie the little tracker to your shoes or he can buy special shoes that you can insert inside the sole. it tracks your miles and lets you track all your stuff online- all my guy friends are into this right now. you can link it to your iPod too. I sort of want one too.

hmmm, is he into music, like REALLY into music? a set of Bose noise reduction headphones or a Bose Soundeck for an iPod.

Is he all about fashion? a kenneth cole belt and wallet combo, or a a ben sherman messenger bag.

so many things... just think about what he is really into, and look at online stores or online mags that specialize in his interests to get some cool ideas!


----------

